# 5ft Iwagumi Shallow Tank



## PROX (14 Jan 2011)

Tank Specs:
Dimension: 150cm (L) x 60cm (W) x 40cm (H)
Light: 80w T5HO x 4 (turn on 8 hours daily)
Temperature: 23-24C
Substrate: ADA Amazonia I + ADA Powersand Special + Small lava rocks + BorneoWild substrate additives (BorneoWild Balance, Boost P, Bacter Crystal and Bacter Energy - 2 bottles for each)
Filtration: Eheim Pro 3 2075 + Eheim Ecco Pro 2036. Both connected to BorneoWild glass lilypipe (in+out)
Co2: 3 bps every 2 secs via inline diffuser
Additives/Supplement: 2ml Brighty K daily, 1ml Step every 2 day and BorneoWild Boost A inserted to substrate 1 month ago, Sprinkle small amount of BorneoWild Bacter Crystal after each water change.
Flora: Glosso
Fauna: CRS SS/SSS, Yellow Shrimps, Yamato Shrimps, Fire Red Cherry Shrimps, Oto, SAE
Maintenance: 50% WC every 4 days during the first 2 months. Currently 50% every 2 weeks.


----------



## Westyggx (14 Jan 2011)

Wow that is very nice mate, impressed


----------



## Tom (14 Jan 2011)

Love it - even the end view looks stunning!


----------



## PROX (15 Jan 2011)

thanks for the kind comment. This tank has been decomm due to weaken silicone joint.


----------



## Tony Swinney (15 Jan 2011)

PROX said:
			
		

> thanks for the kind comment. This tank has been decomm due to weaken silicone joint.



Thats a shame - looked lovely !  Hope you can repair the silicon and rescape it   

Tony


----------



## PROX (16 Jan 2011)

I will convert the tank to marine and keeping a 2.5ft planted tank.


----------



## Garuf (17 Jan 2011)

Well you ruined todays get excited and make something post. 

Beautiful, the best Iwagumi I've seen in a very long time.


----------



## pokpokphuket (18 Jan 2011)

it wonderful, your glosso look very healthy


----------



## LondonDragon (18 Jan 2011)

Now that is an awesome tank  shame you had to tear it down!!! congrats


----------



## sanj (20 Jan 2011)

Oooh silent master just pops out of the woodwork with a beautiful Iwagumi.

I really like it, not sure if the shallowness is slightly distrating from the side shots, but over all its looking pretty pukka.


----------



## sanj (20 Jan 2011)

Btw what is that lighting unit please?


----------

